# New Cover Art: The Emperor's Scythes



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The next Space Marines Battles novel, I sorely hope, has been confirmed with this badass new artwork from Jon Sullivan. The Scythes of the Emperor are finally getting their own book;














































Really hoping that this is a novel about the Fall of Sotha, a Tyranid invasion that was successful, and the Scythes of the Emperor's last great battle before the dark days of near extinction. Because that would be really interesting to read about.

Edit: Forgot to mention. According to his author entry in the _Renegades of the Dark Millennium_ anthology, Laurie Goulding is the one writing this book.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Bigger pics here:
http://jonsullivanart.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I fell in love with their fluff way back when Advanced Space Crusade came out. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

This could be really awesome if handled well :good:


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Great work as always by Sullivan.

As for Goulding's handling of the book, I'll have to hope for the best. The only thing I've read by him was the Ghost Halls short, which I did not care for at all.

Why they couldn't throw this bone to Richard Williams, who handled the Scythes so masterfully in Orphans of the Kraken, the Emperor only knows.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks interesting! I must admit I've always wanted to convert some Scythes of the Emperor with gigantic scythes like in the art work.


----------

